# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  How many Minnesotans?

## MarkS

I think there are at least a dozen of us on here.  Or at least that many who are willing to admit it.  

So, how about a roll call?  I'll start...

Hi, my name is Mark and I've been a reptilholic for over 20 years...   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## gangsta

> I think there are at least a dozen of us on here.  Or at least that many who are willing to admit it.  
> 
> So, how about a roll call?  I'll start...
> 
> Hi, my name is Mark and I've been a reptilholic for over 20 years...


My buddy VOT from rdrs forum is from there i think.

----------


## MarkS

> My buddy VOT from rdrs forum is from there i think.


Nah, I heard that guy disappeared years ago.

----------


## luckycharm318

I'm from MN!  :Smile:  Herp lover since about kindergarten, took dad's friends' BP to show and tell, kept a few WC salamanders in the past, but just acquired my first snake this year. Went from 1 to 3 in six months, pretty maxed out on space at the moment, so I probably won't be getting anymore in the near future.

----------


## mainbutter

This guy *points thumbs at self*

----------


## 771subliminal

only by marriage  :Good Job:  lol

----------


## GoingPostal

Me but I'm way the hell up north, looks like most here are in or around the twin cities.

----------


## Jerhart

Once upon a time...  :Smile:

----------


## tonyaltn

I have family in Grand Rapids, and a couple surrounding towns...may be moving there myself in the future if I am lucky. My mom just moved back there 2 years ago.
I used to live in Maple Plain, Buffalo, and Monticello....MN will always be my home, I moved to Iowa as a teen to live with my dad but now I plan to move back, way up north though.

----------


## MarkS

> Me but I'm way the hell up north, looks like most here are in or around the twin cities.


Where is way up north?  I used to live up near Duluth but moved south to the cities for work.   I still love it up there though.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

TC in the house....love my beloved MN. SW suburbs, Edina area :Very Happy:

----------


## GoingPostal

> Where is way up north?  I used to live up near Duluth but moved south to the cities for work.   I still love it up there though.


Int'l Falls

----------


## MarkS

Well, I guess that's about as far north as you can get.  So I guess you must speak Canadian pretty well eh?   :Very Happy:

----------


## snakemanandfred

Hello
I am FRom North Branch we have 2 ball pythons
1 red tail and a1 king snake all adopt from
MN Herp      and breeding pair Dragons 4 baby dragons left from spring clutch
thanks Paul M

----------


## kjhawk

southern Minnesota here.  Went from one corn snake end of Oct 09 to 7 corns and 2 ball pythons in less than a year.

----------


## reptilerocker

my home is near the twin cites but I am currently going to college just across the border in north dakota I have kept tree frogs, toads, breeding colony of leos and a ball python I don't have any herps right now cuz I'm at college

----------


## Chaossoldier11

I'm out in Plymouth, near the TC. One BP at the moment but I want to get more soon.

----------


## Byrdie

I'm From Deer River MN up near Grand Rapids wow I clicked on the Minnesota thread like naaaahhhh no one cool lives there xD proved me wrong lol  thought I would give a shout out to all my Minnesotans  :Razz:  Before i slink away back to the Southern Forums  :Razz:

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

Middle of Minne"snow"ta for me..   

I have been a lover of reptiles since I was very young..   And now have way too many snakes..  LMFAO

----------


## LotsaBalls

Minnesota here. Until I can talk my wife into moving to california.

----------


## LotsaBalls

Anyone local breed balls?

----------


## accidental777

I will claim Vergas, Minnesnowta.

----------


## mohawk

St.Paul here ...............................

- - - Updated - - -




> I will claim Vergas, Minnesnowta.



  Isn't there some kind of legendary Bigfoot type creature in Vergas ??

----------


## MarkS

> Anyone local breed balls?


I do.   (lol only 2 years late....)

----------


## Borgy76

Brooklyn Center here.  Hoping to make my first purchase this winter/spring time,  looking into Boas.

----------


## MarkS

Check out the MN reptile show coming up on the 21st and 22nd of September.  At the MN state fairgrounds.  you're bound to find something you like there.

----------


## Borgy76

Im on it!

----------


## MarkS

They have a facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/MNReptileShow and a regular web page as well. http://coldbloodedexpos.com/mn-reptile-show/

You can get times and directions there.

----------


## BrianDallek

Duluth here.

----------


## MarkS

Welcome, I used to live in Duluth too.

----------


## frostysBP

Brainerd mn here.

----------


## Cowtipper

I'm from the Twin Cities area, lived here all my life.

----------


## MarkS

BTW: if any of you Minnesotans are looking to add an adoption to your collection, I usually post a monthly list of animals that are coming up for adoption at the monthly meetings of the Minnesota Herpetological Society here --->  http://ball-pythons.net/forums/forum...scue-REFERRALS

While some of the animals are special needs, most of them are actually in pretty good condition.  There is no adoption fee (although you're certainly free to make a donation to the herp society if you wish to, it is NOT a requirement of adoption) 

We've had as many as a dozen ball pythons in a single month coming up for adoption, many of which ended up going home with foster families instead of finding permanent homes (foster families will bring them back the following month).  So, if you want a free ball python, this is a great place to find one.

----------


## frostysBP

Thank you marks i just added them to facebook as well looking to join on my next check.

----------


## Spoons

Do any of you Minnesotans in the Twin Cities buy local feeders? And where? It'd be nice if I could get some a bit cheaper. It's not really convenient or cost effective for me to buy online, with only one young python. Leaping Lizards sells smalls for 2.70, and Twin Cities Reptile doesn't say how much theirs are online, and I'm a total python feeding noob so I am not sure how those prices compare. 

I'm in St. Paul  :Smile:  Though until I graduate, I'm in River Falls WI across the border during the week.

----------


## olstyn

My brother used to be a member of MHS (not sure if he still is), and IIRC, he used to do some sort of group order from one of the online suppliers for rodents with some of the other members.  You might look into something like that.  Otherwise, LL is a nice shop, and it's good to support a local business.  (That's where I get all of my mealworms & crickets for my geckos.)

----------


## Cowtipper

Oddball Pets in Spring Lake Park has some pretty good prices on frozens, but the Forest Lake pets store has the best deals on frozen mice.

----------


## Shamri

Does it count if I live next door to MN? I grew up in Grand Forks, ND, but moved to Fargo, ND for work several years ago.

----------


## Spoons

I had looked into the MHS. I'd love to join someday, when I have a bit extra to pay the joining fee. Unfortunately, most of my spare funds this month are going towards buying my new BP and all the stuff he needs, as well as vet bills for my bird. But I hope to join at some point! They do have great priced feeders, cheapest I've found by far, but only sell to members.

I totally forgot about Forest Lake Pets. I love that place, they always seem to take such good care of everything. I asked to hold one of their balls several years back, and the woman eas extremely knowledgeable about him. I used to go all the time to look at fish... I'd love an aquarium some day. Can you give me a price on their rats per chance? It doesn't say on their website. I can always call tomorrow I suppose  :Smile:

----------


## GoingPostal

There's Monster Feeders too.

----------


## Yodawagon

Milaca here.

----------


## Akimeya

I'm new here but Minnesota as well. I don't have any reptiles but I'm a rat breeder

----------


## MrBeeBow

West burbs here 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Anyone from Northern MN?   My father was born and raised in Nielsville, Polk County.

----------


## maausen

oh sureee ya betcha.  Minnesnowtan all the waay!

----------


## inca-kola

Minnesotan here as well! Born and raised in the twin cities  :Good Job:

----------


## WhompingWillow

I like this thread, even though it's zombie-ish.  :Smile:  Born and raised in MN (specifically St. Paul) until I moved out of state at 21. We still visit a few times a year because that's where all of our family is.

----------


## tooty

grew up in the cities live north of brainerd  now.

----------


## ssmith73

I have lived in St Paul since 89.

----------


## Crowley136

Born and raised in Mankato, Minnesota!

----------

